# Egg Sharing at Ninewells



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all

Have posted a similar thing in North of Scotland board then realised this topic was here!  

Am just looking to find out if anyone has been and egg donor/recipient at Ninewells? We had successful tx there in 2008 and are now looking to donate/share.

If anyone can share their experience of this aspect I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.
Cherriepie


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello

We have done all the tests and are just waiting to be matched with a recipient. 

We have eggshared before in Manchester care!

So far I've found everything a bit slow and not great at communication but this is I'm guessing cause they are nhs and care was privet! 

Where are you up 2 with everything?

Orla x


----------

